# wanted: Pico Slim review



## SoundBite

Can anyone point me to a review of the Pico Slim? I've serched. I know it is not out yet, but I figure someone has heard it, maybe with JH13s? Anyone? Or are all of you in line to order it "sound unheard"? If so, what makes you confident that it will be a good amp? Just a friendly question.


----------



## shigzeo

I'm not sure that too many people have heard a production run yet. Justin is a perfectionist, so it might be that the Slim hasn't rolled off the soldering table yet. Who knows, but I think it is safe to say that at least headfi is waiting.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I have heard prototypes four times now and it is clearly my choice for a portable amp now that I have heard the similar amps from the big players.

 I have listened with both my UE-11s and my JH-13s. I typically find the UE-11s more finicky and have found with many amps they can sound worse than when unamped. Bloated, poorly controlled bass was the norm. I have not found this to be the problem with either the Pico Slim or the ALO Rx and think both sound great with the UE-11s. 

 I would think you will probably see a few new reviews in the near future as Justin seems to be pretty close to getting this thing out there.


----------



## SoundBite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have heard prototypes four times now and it is clearly my choice for a portable amp now that I have heard the similar amps from the big players.

 I have listened with both my UE-11s and my JH-13s. I typically find the UE-11s more finicky and have found with many amps they can sound worse than when unamped. Bloated, poorly controlled bass was the norm. I have not found this to be the problem with either the Pico Slim or the ALO Rx and think both sound great with the UE-11s. 

 I would think you will probably see a few new reviews in the near future as Justin seems to be pretty close to getting this thing out there._

 

Thanks for the info. My decision is between the ALO Rx and the Pico Slim for JH13s. I hope to order the JH13s tomorrow and then an amp. You said the bass sound was great for the UE-11s. I'm assuming you thought the same for the JH13s? (And for the overall sound?) Thanks.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Yeah, I have been impressed with the JH13s out of most amps I have heard them. I just mentioned the bass with the UE11s as it can get a bit hairy with many amps. It is similar to a speaker amp that doesn't control bass well so it gets big and boomy and well out of proportion to the rest of the spectrum.

 I have not found this to be the case with either the ALO or the Slim.


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundBite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You said the bass sound was great for the UE-11s. I'm assuming you thought the same for the JH13s? (And for the overall sound?) Thanks._

 

No interest in the JH16's for that little (2dB) extra bass?


----------



## M3NTAL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LintHart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No interest in the JH16's for that little (2dB) extra bass?_

 

Where did you get that information from? Do you have a graph showing where that is centered on the fr?


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get that information from? Do you have a graph showing where that is centered on the fr?_

 

From here: 2dB@50Hz. Sorry i dont know where that sits on the graph.
 Evidently no one has really heard them and even the review units wont be produced until closer to march

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GDGT* 
_Jerry Harvey mentioned that the only appreciable difference the 16 offers over the 13 is more headroom for low-end when the volume is amplified; this is a feature optimized for stage use. In practice the 16 offers about 2dB more than the 13 at 50Hz, and from Jerry's words that should be the only difference for audiophile listening purposes._


----------



## shigzeo

I have gone through about 90% of the high end portable amp line up here at headfi and found that most are NOT able to drive balanced armature earphones to their full potential. I have NOT heard the Pico slim but have heard its direct competitors which are some off and some on in terms of driving capability. If you think the JH13Pro sounds good from a DAP, you are missing the best. If you think it sounds good from a mid-tier amp, you are missing out. 

 The Pico Slim is from all I know engineered for low Ω performance for earphones. If any amp should upset the ALO Rx, it will be the Pico Slim, but waiting is better than touting!


----------



## yossi126

The ALO Rx is (as Shigzeo wrote in his review) a perfect amp for the JH13. Listening to some demanding recordings like "Dead Already" from American Beauty soundtrack the bass on the 13's goes as lowest as I've ever heard out of any Head-Gear without starting to distort.


----------



## tyrion

I owned the ALO Rx amp and I liked it. The only complaint was when using it with my iPhone. There was too much interference from the phone that I ended up using it only with my ipod. I have a Pico Slim sample that I have been using for the last couple of days and it does not appear to have the same problem with my iPhone. I have to say, when you consider the form factor of both, the Slim is the easy choice. It is every bit as good and better. I will qualify this by saying that I am hesitant to say one is better as my findings will not equate to others will experience. The choice between the two, however, is an easy one for me. Justin has a winner on his hands. I've been using it with my JH13's and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## charlie0904

beauty




 .


----------



## WalkGood

I had a chance to test the pre-production model at a local meet both with my iAudio 7 and Clip running rockbox with UE-11’s and I am looking forward to receiving mine soon. The slim is impressively small; I was impressed with its overall size and its thinness, all with the same build quality as the other headamp gear, top notch! The potentiometer attenuation is impressive, I had to go past ¼ to actually hear the music to the level I like and the steps are very minor as already stated, which allows you to adjust your music to a more precise/appropriate level for iem’s. But I’m not sure if that’s the same adjustment that will be in the production model, either way I’m sure it will be set appropriately. The channel matching is dead on and probably impossible to tell the difference with human ears, but then again I have older ears so I might not be the best judge of that. I do wish he would have included the ability to adjust the pan via pc, as at times I really need it, but if you run rockbox or use cowon’s I guess it’s not the most important thing.

 One of the coolest features is when you turn the amp off to speak with someone and when you repower, it starts back up at zero volume and slowly increases volume to the level it was previously at. The battery life is staggering, Justin told me he was getting almost 70 hours, now let’s just hope the DAP manufactures step up to the plate too. 

 Now onto sound quality, nothing wrong here and it does what it’s supposed to do very well without coloring the sound at all. I honestly can’t say that it improves the treble, mids or bass as others have written, I believe that’s going to depend more on the iem’s you use, but I certainly have no complaints after testing it with my ue11’s

 Without knocking it, I prefer the standard pico sound signature or I’ve just become so use to its sound that I appreciate it better. Although very faint, I believe that the standard pico on low gain has much less of a hiss at *full volume* (yes I know an un-realistic test, but one I try on all portable amps and the Slim passed with flying colors) with the music on pause vs the slim’s hiss. But that’s not to say that you hear any hiss during normal listening volumes with either unit, btw the standard pico on high gain has none to my ears but could be the use of higher ohm phones.

 All said, this is a great portable amp and yes I did order one ...











 Edit: I have to add that I liked the TTVJ much better than the ALO Rx, I didn’t like the ALO Rx build quality at all and IMO it’s not in the same league as the Pico Slim. That said, I did like the sq and performance of the TTVJ and would certainly own it as well, but for my use the Pico won out, can’t wait to get mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edited for clarifying some points.


----------



## bcwang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although very faint, I believe that the standard pico on low gain has much less of a hiss at full volume with the music on pause vs the slim’s hiss. But that’s not to say that you hear any hiss during normal listening volumes with either unit, btw the standard pico on high gain has none._

 


 Hmm, why would high gain at the same volume level ever have less hiss than low gain? 

 At max volume, could the pico slim be actually louder and amplifying the signal more than the pico?

 I'm kinda afraid now that with the most sensitive IEMs that I might be able to hear hiss out of the pico slim at normal listening volumes. Could you comment on that?


----------



## feverfive

I am glad to read some impressions of the Pico slim... I'm relatively new to the HP world, so am not as willing to buy blind when it's not a brand that has "mainstream" exposure (yeah, that's an admittedly murky term). Anyway, the form factor alone makes the slim appealing to me, just not sure of committing $350-$400 to something I'm unsure will even "improve" the sound of my ESW9's (have read several comments that portable amping doesn't seem to improve them, but that could be a/c the amps used); the ESW9 straight out of my 6th gen iPod Classic sounds pretty damn good anyway. But, liek everyone lese here, I'm always looking for cost-effective improvements.


----------



## WalkGood

By no means was I implying anything negative about the Slim and as I said above, I’m happily awaiting one as I’m on the order list.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, why would high gain at the same volume level ever have less hiss than low gain?_

 

 Not sure if my explanation came across correctly, I own the standard Pico and am very happy with it and I intend on keep it. What I tried on both amps ---> volume max, music on pause listening for anything. I can’t explain no hiss on high gain other than I used my hd650s (less revealing) as I wasn’t going to test the UE-11’s in high gain mode. That said, there is *no audible hiss *at normal listening level with either the Pico (low gain) or the Pico Slim with the UE-11's to my ears.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At max volume, could the pico slim be actually louder and amplifying the signal more than the pico?_

 

 I doubt this, AFAIK the standard Pico is more powerful amp than the Pico Slim.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm kinda afraid now that with the most sensitive IEMs that I might be able to hear hiss out of the pico slim at normal listening volumes. Could you comment on that?_

 

 I spoke with many others and no one to the best of my knowledge heard a hiss or tried what I tried, I even had my 11 year old listen in at normal level and he didn’t hear anything, btw he has no problem hearing above 18 KHz. 




.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I have listened to the Slim with both UE-11s and JH-13s and not noticed any hiss at listening volume. I sometimes notice the hiss with my ALO Rx but in listening to music with the Slim out of the Line Out on an iPod I noted none.

 FeverFive I should have the Slim prototype in my hands next week and intend to give it a try with my ESW9s. I agree they sound pretty good straight from the iPod but I will post any impressions with that pairing next week.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have listened to the Slim with both UE-11s and JH-13s and not noticed any hiss at listening volume. I sometimes notice the hiss with my ALO Rx but in listening to music with the Slim out of the Line Out on an iPod I noted none.

*FeverFive I should have the Slim prototype in my hands next week and intend to give it a try with my ESW9s. I agree they sound pretty good straight from the iPod but I will post any impressions with that pairing next week*._

 

Very nice!! Thanks...


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I have the prototype sitting on my desk connected to a Pico DAC and UE-11 Pros. I have been playing around trying to pick up some hint of hiss at normal listening levels and I honestly don't think I can hear any. When I listen and then pause the music with the volume at a normal listening level I am not detecting an obvious hiss. I think I can hear a VERY low level hiss but I think it is just because I am trying to.

 You will definitely not detect hiss that is not in the music while listening.

 Outside of the breaks for hiss tests, I am thoroughly enjoying my afternoon listening to the Pico Slim.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the prototype sitting on my desk connected to a Pico DAC and UE-11 Pros. I have been playing around trying to pick up some hint of hiss at normal listening levels and I honestly don't think I can hear any. When I listen and then pause the music with the volume at a normal listening level I am not detecting an obvious hiss. I think I can hear a VERY low level hiss but I think it is just because I am trying to.

 You will definitely not detect hiss that is not in the music while listening.

 Outside of the breaks for hiss tests, I am thoroughly enjoying my afternoon listening to the Pico Slim._

 


 If you pause during music playing and start slowly turn the volume up, at what level do you think you will start hearing hissing?


----------



## jamato8

I believe Justin has stated that there is no noticeable hiss with the Slim. I think people are too preoccupied with hiss if it isn't something obvious at listening levels. Even if there were some at higher volumes who cares? You would be deaf after a while if you choose to listen to the volume that high and hiss would no longer be of any concern.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the prototype sitting on my desk connected to a Pico DAC and UE-11 Pros. I have been playing around trying to pick up some hint of hiss at normal listening levels and I honestly don't think I can hear any. When I listen and then pause the music with the volume at a normal listening level I am not detecting an obvious hiss. I think I can hear a VERY low level hiss but I think it is just because I am trying to.

 You will definitely not detect hiss that is not in the music while listening.

 Outside of the breaks for hiss tests, I am thoroughly enjoying my afternoon listening to the Pico Slim._

 

So I presume that the Slim is great with the JH13s ?


----------



## bcwang

Hiss is a real problem with many amps. Some people will be more bothered by it than others. But I expect a design specific for IEMs have absolutely no detectable hiss at all with the most sensitive of headphones. 

 Much music has very quiet passages and sometimes completely silent moments which require absolutely no hiss or it'll ruin the mood. Especially with this digital volume control with so much attenuation potential, it allows listening at lower levels than ever and any background noise at all will detract from that enjoyment.

 So the fact that some of you are able to hear some hiss out of it, even though you have to try, means it may exist. Then others of us with very sensitive hearing may end up hearing it much louder than you'd imagine.

 I'd certainly like a definitive answer on hiss, especially in comparison to an amp like the tomahawk which I can reference against. I've been burned many times on amps that were said to have no hiss when in fact they hissed loudly with IEMs, or even full size headphones.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hiss is a real problem with many amps. Some people will be more bothered by it than others. But I expect a design specific for IEMs have absolutely no detectable hiss at all with the most sensitive of headphones. 

 Much music has very quiet passages and sometimes completely silent moments which require absolutely no hiss or it'll ruin the mood. Especially with this digital volume control with so much attenuation potential, it allows listening at lower levels than ever and any background noise at all will detract from that enjoyment.

 So the fact that some of you are able to hear some hiss out of it, even though you have to try, means it may exist. Then others of us with very sensitive hearing may end up hearing it much louder than you'd imagine.

 I'd certainly like a definitive answer on hiss, especially in comparison to an amp like the tomahawk which I can reference against. I've been burned many times on amps that were said to have no hiss when in fact they hissed loudly with IEMs, or even full size headphones._

 

I agree with you, and I can't stand hiss. What I note is that some people will turn the volume to max and say there is hiss. If hiss is heard during listening levels, then again, I agree it would corrupt the listening experience.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I did as you asked and ran the volume up from 0 to Full and, as I am told is typical with digital volume, there is no hiss up until the last 3-5 degrees of the turn, right before full blast you get a very low hiss. Its reminiscent of the background hiss I hear with most music. Up until that point I can hear nothing with custom iems that are fairly efficient.

 Unless you listen at full max volume I do not think you will hear the slightest hiss. If you have sensitive hearing there is no way in the world the volume will ever get close to this level. At normal levels I hear none. Between tracks, the background hiss in the music cuts out and I get silence until the next song kicks in and I get the hiss inherent to the next piece of music.

 I used to own the Tomahawk and now own the ALO Rx. While I do not remember much about the Tomahawk, besides not liking it with UE-11s, I do know that the Rx has more hiss across the spectrum and at full volume and the Shadows I have listened to (CanJam, NY Meet) might have had almost as much hiss as the RX. Neither have caused me any concern when listening to music at normal levels as the hiss is minimal.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

A few Pics of the Prototype.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hiss is a real problem with many amps. Some people will be more bothered by it than others. But I expect a design specific for IEMs have absolutely no detectable hiss at all with the most sensitive of headphones. … …_

 

I agree that hiss is a big problem with many amps, but there is absolutely no hiss at normal listening levels with sensitive iem’s like the ue11s on the Pico Slim.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did as you asked and ran the volume up from 0 to Full and, as I am told is typical with digital volume, there is no hiss up until the last 3-5 degrees of the turn, right before full blast you get a very low hiss. Its reminiscent of the background hiss I hear with most music. Up until that point I can hear nothing with custom iems that are fairly efficient. …_

 

This was my interpretation as well when I tried the same test with ue11’s, I heard no hiss at normal listening levels, not even between tracks. BTW I didn’t like the ALO Rx build quality or sq at all and I don’t think I’ll comment on the rsa amps. Thanks for the pictures and your opinion …


----------



## S J

Thanks for the impressions/pictures guys! I can't wait until it starts shipping to the masses!


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree that hiss is a big problem with many amps, but there is absolutely no hiss at normal listening levels with sensitive iem’s like the ue11s on the Pico Slim.


 This was my interpretation as well when I tried the same test with ue11’s, I heard no hiss at normal listening levels, not even between tracks. BTW I didn’t like the ALO Rx build quality or sq at all and I don’t think I’ll comment on the rsa amps. Thanks for the pictures and your opinion …_

 

From quote #13 on this thread:
 ""Now onto sound quality, nothing wrong here and it does what it’s supposed to do very well without coloring the sound at all. I honestly can’t say that it improves the treble, mids or bass as others have written, I believe that’s going to depend more on the iem’s you use, but I certainly have no complaints after testing it with my ue11’s

 Without knocking it, I prefer the standard pico sound signature or I’ve just become so use to its sound that I appreciate it better. Although very faint, I believe that the standard pico on low gain has much less of a hiss at full volume with the music on pause vs the slim’s hiss. But that’s not to say that you hear any hiss during normal listening volumes with either unit, btw the standard pico on high gain has none.""


 I think I am satisfied with the description of the hissing issues with the above posts. However, I am still surprise to hear that the slim (according to your previous post on this thread) did not clearly best the regular pico by a clear margin. The slim suppose to have much more research than the regular pico. It suppose to improve on the regular pico. It, according to Justin, did not share any similar component with the regular pico, and it's been in research for a long time. The digital volume control with channel matching seems like a clear advantage over the regular pico, but sq as a whole, it didn't come across to me that it is that much improved from your impression. I know you did not say it in the negative sense, but that is the least of the expectation. I expect you to say that the slim is clearly better than the regular pico in transparency, frequency separation, good sound image.. etc. So far my understanding is that the slim has better design, long lasting battery life, no hissing problem, advance digital volume control and channel matching. I agree these are good attributes but I have not heard sq wise how it is better than other comparative amps specifically with regard to the regular pico.


----------



## bcwang

I'm interested in knowing if it's enough of an amp to drive all grados to their full potential, along with the shure srh840, and maybe even sound good with the k701. I know it's a portable amp, but some full size headphones are pretty efficient so potentially could be driven very well.


----------



## rabor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few Pics of the Prototype.





_

 

How would you rate the RX compared to the Pico Slim?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I like the sound of the Rx but its largest shortcoming (huge amounts of RF interference in NYC) are not present at all on the Slim. This is the most important test for me in listening to the prototype as the Rx whistles and squeals and makes every other noise randomly when walking the streets of NYC which got really annoying. Maybe something is wrong with mine?

 The Rx, sitting on a desktop, I actually like and will keep it for this reason and use the Slim as my daily amp due to lack of interference, better overall sound and much less weight.


----------



## h.rav

^ sounds like the Rx case does not have RF filtering/shielding.


----------



## oyjandrew

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm interested in knowing if it's enough of an amp to drive all grados to their full potential, along with the shure srh840, and maybe even sound good with the k701. I know it's a portable amp, but some full size headphones are pretty efficient so potentially could be driven very well._

 

Im interested in knowing this too. Anybody?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oyjandrew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im interested in knowing this too. Anybody?_

 

I will say the Grado's are very easily drives, most of them infact don't even need an amp


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I presume that the Slim is great with the JH13s ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've had a chance to listen to the slim with my jh13s a few times now, and most recently had it for a few days to try it out. It's a great jh13 amp. As I'd mentioned in posts before, one of the main reasons I chose the slim as my jh13 amp is the volume control, and how it improves sound quality at very low volumes with perfect channel balance. As I often need/want to listen at low volumes, I've yet hear any amp that can bring out the clarity at nearly inaudible levels. 

 When I had it here at home, I kept thinking I need to do some critical listening, compare with and without, etc., but I ended up just enjoying the music, trying out this song and that one, too much to do any of that.

 As far as hiss goes, there's none. If you've got no music playing, and you turn the volume all the way up, you'll hear that fuzzy sound, but seriously, if you're going to max out the volume while playing music, you deserve whatever you get....hopefully some hearing damage for your stupidity. 

 There's a feature on the prototype that I'm not sure Justin is keeping on the final slim. If turn the power switch off when the volume is turned up, and turn it back on again, it will automatically start out low and then increase up to where you had the volume set. It takes a few seconds, if you have it set at mid-level listening volume, with iems. I tried it out with Grado 225s, and takes a bit longer. 

 After having it here for a few days, I'm eager to get the final product.


----------



## YtseJamer

Thanks for sharing your impressions boomana.


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for sharing your impressions boomana._

 

+1 though im sure we'd all love to hear more.

 so from what has been said, the slim doesn't colour the sound at all? totally neutral? although im certainly not a neutral person im simply getting the slim to make the most of my JH16's. I really want that "full" sound that many say happens when you go from un-amped to amped when using JH13's. Gotta make the most out of my investment and the tiny form factor of the slim is very important too me.

 ive never had a proper amp before (or customs) so im just hoping i'll be able to tell the difference.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I think I am satisfied with the description of the hissing issues with the above posts. However, I am still surprise to hear that the slim (according to your previous post on this thread) did not clearly best the regular pico by a clear margin. ... ... ..._

 

It’s a very good amp, for all I know I will like it better when mine comes. Don’t read too deep into what I wrote about the Slim here as I only had tops 4 or 5 turns with her not passing 15 to 20 minutes a turn and I was trying not to over hype it. On the other hand, I’ve been using the Pico/DAC now for well over a year, can’t count how many hours I have logged on her and I’m sure that my ears have become very accustom to it.

 Finally my opinion about what portable amps do has been changing or evolving over time, you can read a post of mine hear if you are interested. Regardless, I ordered the Slim as I like the form factor, all the features without rewriting all that’s already been said and HeadAmp’s build quality is second to none, as you can see that Justin hasn't released it yet till all is just right ...

 Edit: BTW the fact that this is my second time waiting in line should tell you something about their quality ...


----------



## shigzeo

The fact that it has been delayed again and again is on one hand: frustrating, but Justin is trying to make the best iem amp in the world and with such a long time spent on it, I think he may pull it off. To say that I am really looking forward to it is a stupid understatement.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The fact that it has been delayed again and again is on one hand: frustrating, but Justin is trying to make the best iem amp in the world and with such a long time spent on it, I think he may pull it off. To say that I am really looking forward to it is a stupid understatement._

 

AFAIK from last pm he sent, we should be getting payment request emails this week ...


----------



## GreatDane

When my Pico Slim arrives I'll be throwing a party for it...a festival of music and drink...that day will become a holiday in my house.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It’s a very good amp, for all I know I will like it better when mine comes. Don’t read too deep into what I wrote about the Slim here as I only had tops 4 or 5 turns with her not passing 15 to 20 minutes a turn and I was trying not to over hype it. On the other hand, I’ve been using the Pico/DAC now for well over a year, can’t count how many hours I have logged on her and I’m sure that my ears have become very accustom to it.

 Finally my opinion about what portable amps do has been changing or evolving over time, you can read a post of mine hear if you are interested. Regardless, I ordered the Slim as I like the form factor, all the features without rewriting all that’s already been said and HeadAmp’s build quality is second to none, as you can see that Justin hasn't released it yet till all is just right ..._

 

Thanks so much for the feedback. Like you, I was using the Mustang when the Shadow came out. I tried at a meet and didn't find too much difference between the two. Some people gave a slight advantage to the Shadow which may or may not be there. But even if it is there, the difference is so slight that I do not care to chase after every new version that come out. That is why when you posted your impression on the Slim, I was concern a little bit that the difference with the regular pico is not big enough. But I totally agree with you that the form factor of the slim is awesome. I am just a sucker to the external beauty of the slim along with the newer technology, I'm just hoping the sq will turn out exceed my expectation. 

 Thanks also to the redirection of your thoughts on portable amps. I agree with most of what you said there.


----------



## WalkGood

@ Jalo What I'd love to read is what each of the manufactures opinions about “What Can Portable Amps Accomplish” in general without all the hype.


----------



## The Monkey

I spent a couple of days with the Slim. Great little amp. I used it with my JH13s. Lots of detail and lots of punch. Good bass, no bloat. If I could dial up the bass just a tiny bit, I would. But it's really a refined amp.

 And the digital volume control with the regular knob is simply outstanding. It's absolutely awesome how much control you have over it. 

 Disclosures: This was a loaner sent out by HeadAmp. I have also ordered a Pico Slim. I did not pay for, nor did I keep the loaner, and at no time did HeadAmp attempt to influence my impressions.


----------



## cooperpwc

---


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmbphan041* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this or the pico slim to pair with an iphone 3gs?_

 

It really depends on (1) the form factor you need and (2) what you will drive with the amp (power requirement). I have the demo Pico Slim here right now in front of me. You can see it in the photo I posted yesterday. The slim is the same length as Protector, about 1/4 - 1/3" narrower, and about half as thick as the Protector. So, if you want to slip the two stacked together in your pants pocket the Slim is going to fit much better. The Slim is the same width and thickness as the tiny iBasso T3, being only about 1/2" longer than the T3 (or 2/3" including volume knob). Even in it's leather protective case the Slim is a little smaller/thinner than the Protector.

 I am mostly using the DACport 24/96 USB DAC as my source, with the volume knob at about 80% of max, feeding it into my portable amps via a jumbo cryo silver x clone (copper/silver) mini-mini. The Slim with non-balanced JH13Pro or ES3X is every bit as good as the 72 hour Protector or P-51 Mustang with the same NON-balanced custom IEM. (I only just got my balanced TWag cable and adapter that I have to burn-in).

 The Slim cannot drive the HD600 with the same authority as the larger balanced Protector, but then the HD600 are not really a portable headphone either. The Slim can actually drive the HD600 to decent levels and sound quality (RSA balanced adapter/Equinox cable plus TWag SE adapter), and you can turn the volume to max without clipping. Although the Slim with HD600 wont get loud enough to feel the bass hitting hard like with the Protector, the volume is louder than my normal listening volumes. The Slim is a definite upgrade over the iPhone or iPod driving the HD600 unamplified, and I get close to an extra 3 dB or so out of my iMod with the Slim vs the headphone out, along with a lot of extra detail and soundstage. I have not had a chance to compare the Slim's power output using HD600 to the P-51, which also cannot drive the HD600 as authoritatively as the Protector but does a decent job in a pinch.

 I will not do any more detailed comparisons than that yet - it's too early and I haven't had enough time with either amp. Yes, there are small differences in sound signature that I will delve into once the Protector is burned-in, but I'm not ready to do a full on review until the Protector has the recommended number of hours. I have written notes on the differences, but they may change or go away with more burn-in. 

 I can say that Ray and Justin have outdone themselves this time. Overall I do prefer the Slim to the original Pico, and I like it as much as my P-51 Mustang, while having their small differences in sound signatures. The P-51 has the signature RSA sound, and the Slim has the signature Headamp sound. Both are a noticeable step up from the tiny T3 portable, with only an extra 1/2" in length, and they belong in the top tier of portable amps. In my case I will be more likely to carry the Slim with my 5G Nano and IEM in my pants pocket, and use the Protector in my laptop rig with a nice DAC and balanced headphones. But that is just me - I had a purpose in mind for each of these amps when I bought them, and they will suit them perfectly.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jelt2359* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry's comment here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f149/t...0/index10.html

 In particular, this "If I use the TWag cable + single ended adapter with Pico Slim Demo Amp or RSA P-51, I can enjoy it just as much as with the Protector single ended. But when I remove the SE adapter and go balanced, then the soundstage opens up and also becomes more transparent (I have about 160 hours on the Protector)."

 Has made me decided to just stick with my Protector and forgo the Slim. I read this as the Protector, Mustang and Slim being on a fairly plane when SE, but when the Protector is used in balanced mode things are taken to another level._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you should use your own ears, and not the ears of someone else on the internet._

 

X3 - use your own ears, or wait for a more in depth review.

 The Pico Slim is a fantastic portable for the size. I posted elsewhere that it's only 1/2" longer than my miniature iBasso T3, well above it in sound quality, and half as thick as the Protector. For a while I had stopped taking a portable amp with me for an iPod because I wanted something small enough to fit in my pants pocket when velcro'd or stacked with a Nano, iPhone or iMod. I ended up only looking at portable amps with USB built-in because the thicker amps available served me better being used with my Macbook Pro.

 The thin Fiio E5 and iBasso T4 were not an improvement over the iPod, except in warming up the sound signature and giving more power - but not really hi-fi sounding as far as detail and soundstage. The T3 improved on that in terms of detail and transparency, and it could sound better than the iPhone 3GS headphone out, so I started carrying an amp again. 

 But I kept wishing for something that size that could match the P-51 (which is fatter like Protector). The Pico Slim is all that and more, based on the demo loaner unit I have here. It's a perfect match with my ES3X which can sound slightly aggressive paired with the P-51, and it gives a boost in the bass to them and my JH13Pro.

 I'll be using Pico Slim as a portable with an iPod every where I go now, and Protector will be more likely to stay with my Macbook Pro using Pico DAC or DACport for source (at home or traveling). I see them filling two different needs for me. I am using the Protector A LOT with my HD600 and Macbook, rediscovering how much I still like them - I've missed using balanced HD600 since the PSU on my Sq Wave XL went bad, and then when my Sigma 22 PSU had a different issue that was causing problems.

 Back to the amps in question: The Protector is slightly "harder or aggressive" sounding in the upper mids and lower treble like the P-51 Mustang, but also improved. The Pico Slim is slightly smoother in those upper registers and more refined, but has a upper bass hump instead which seems to resonate a tiny bit in my ears with the JH13pro. So, with the JH13Pro the Slim is a little more neutral in the upper mids and treble and the Protector is more neutral in the upper bass and lower mids. Switching to the Westone ES3X, which are what I used to audition the Slim at CanJam 09, I fell in love all over again.


----------



## grawk

I've spent the last few days with pico slim sn 0000 (final production model) and my JH13s. It's an AMAZING amplifier. I've been comparing it wtih the ALO Rx and straight from the iphone.

 I've been using an oyaide line out dock cable from the iphone and the pico dac when listening from my macbook. First things first, the most important thing I want out of an amp for IEMs is the ability to turn DOWN the volume and still get great sound. That's what the slim does better than any amp I've ever used for IEMs. It rivals the RK50 on the blue hawaii special edition for low volume performance. Dynamics, details, space all present even at low volumes. I'd never believe it was a stepped attenuator if I didn't know better, it's perfectly smooth. 

 I'll say more later, but again, just wow. Justin, you have a winner here.


----------



## Oomingmak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've spent the last few days with pico slim sn 0000 (final production model) and my JH13s. It's an AMAZING amplifier. I've been comparing it wtih the ALO Rx and straight from the iphone.

 I've been using an oyaide line out dock cable from the iphone and the pico dac when listening from my macbook. First things first, the most important thing I want out of an amp for IEMs is the ability to turn DOWN the volume and still get great sound. That's what the slim does better than any amp I've ever used for IEMs. It rivals the RK50 on the blue hawaii special edition for low volume performance. Dynamics, details, space all present even at low volumes. I'd never believe it was a stepped attenuator if I didn't know better, it's perfectly smooth. 

 I'll say more later, but again, just wow. Justin, you have a winner here._

 

How does it compare to the Alo RX in terms of sound quality?


----------



## grawk

I prefer the Slim, but it's not fair to the Rx, mostly because I can't find a volume level I'm comfortable with with the Rx. I will listen more with the Rx with less sensitive headphones when I get back from my trip. I'm surprised the steps are as big as they are, given it's an entirely controllable option with the digital volume controls.

 The slim with the jh13s are a match made in heaven. I'm even considering reacquiring a nano for a great little on the go listening combination that doesn't drain my phone battery.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm surprised the steps are as big as they are, given it's an entirely controllable option with the digital volume controls.

 The slim with the jh13s are a match made in heaven. I'm even considering reacquiring a nano for a great little on the go listening combination that doesn't drain my phone battery._

 

The steps are large when using the Slim? From what you have said it seems like the Slim volume control is a good match with the JH13?


----------



## grawk

No, the steps on the Rx. The slim's volume control is heaven.


----------



## DaeO

If the Slim works well with top tier JH13's, will it do as well with lower tiers such as W2's and X10's?


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaeO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the Slim works well with top tier JH13's, will it do as well with lower tiers such as W2's and X10's?_

 

I honestly don’t see any reason why not, although I only own one portable amp, I have had the opportunity to try many at meets and shows, although not the other one you are looking at. IMHO the Slim is the best portable amp available today that I have tried with iem’s and you can read my preliminary opinion here along with the pictures I took.

 Edit: keep in mind it looks like you might still make the 250 cut.


----------



## DaeO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I honestly don’t see any reason why not, although I only own one portable amp, I have had the opportunity to try many at meets and shows, although not the other one you are looking at. IMHO the Slim is the best portable amp available today that I have tried with iem’s and you can read my preliminary opinion here along with the pictures I took.

 Edit: keep in mind it looks like you might still make the 250 cut._

 

Thanks for that

 Ps - are you stalking me


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaeO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... Ps - are you stalking me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol, I’m a member on a various forums and there are some threads that I use the “subscribe to” tool, it certainly helps me follow along with threads that interest me. I try to respond honestly, take it for what you want, Nuff Said.


----------



## LeeMark

I compared the Pico Slim, the TTVJ slim , the shadow and the predator at a recent meet. Most felt the two "slims" were better than the Shadow, I certainly did. In comparison of the TTVJ slim and the Pico slim, I felt the TTVJ had a slight edge in clarity and airiness, and was slightly less veiled than the Pico slim. Also, the TTVJ had a better form factor to match my iPod classic. That being said, some Head-fiers at the meet (Boston March 6) liked the Pico slim slightly more especially for its high and mid range. Take a look at the meet impressions. I have not heard the ALORx and would like to compare one day, but I have stayed away form it due to the RF interference and problems with slight hiss that others have mentioned. The volume control on the TTVJ is great and has a color coded diode that is a visual cue tot eh volume. The volume control on the Pico Slim is also very good as mentioned above. I think you won't go wrong with it, but try and get to a meet to hear it if you can.


----------



## shaggy

how does it compare to the arrow?


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_liked the Pico slim slightly more especially for its high and mid range._

 

Do we think the bass is lacking if the mids and highs are so good? i like my bass thick


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shaggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does it compare to the arrow?_

 

That would certainly be an interesting comparison which I would love to read or even try, although I do prefer the knob potentiometer on the pico much better than the arrow's dial from what I've seen. I also liked the TTVJ’s sound performance & size, but think the big difference to me was in their potentiometers and size, as you know I went with the pico but I think you can’t go wrong with either of these 3.


----------



## Oomingmak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would certainly be an interesting comparison which I would love to read or even try, although I do prefer the knob potentiometer on the pico much better than the arrow's dial from what I've seen. I also liked the TTVJ’s sound performance & size, but think the big difference to me was in their potentiometers and size, as you know I went with the pico but I think you can’t go wrong with either of these 3._

 

Is the TTVJ smaller than the Pico?


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oomingmak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the TTVJ smaller than the Pico?_

 

I would say they’re about the same thinness, but the pico is smaller. The TTVJ is wider and longer, the pico is like the size of an ipod nano. Take a look at some of the pics I got at the last meet:


----------



## grawk

The TTVJ is shaped like an ipod classic, it's larger in length and width, but thinner.

 The slim does a great job with bass.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Blutarsky, Sherwood and I did a mini-meet Saturday to listen to our custom IEM on the Pico Slim and Protector. Blutarsky owns the ES3X and Sherwood has JH13Pro, while I own both. Remember, the ES3X are a more forward and revealing IEM, and JH13Pro are a more laid back IEM with a little bump in the bass We all tried each amp with stock cable and with a 125 hour TWag cable. We used a single ended TWag adapter with both amps, and also tried them balanced with Protector.

 Blutarsky thought the ES3X had a little better synergy with the Pico Slim because the mids and treble are smoother and not too forward while the bass is very strong (paraphrasing). Sherwood seemed to feel the Protector had a little better synergy with the JH13Pro because it filled in the mids and didn't bump the bass too much like the Pico Slim. I agreed with both of them, and it's interesting that they didn't read my post above where those were the same things I noticed when I compared them. 

 Interestingly, my bass heavy UE11Pro are not excessively bassy with Slim or Protector, as the amps seem to improve bass control so that it doesn't sound sloppy. Mind you, I can listen to any of these amps with any of my IEM and enjoy them; but many of us will have different preferences for which amp we grab first depending on their synergy with the IEM we own.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X3 - use your own ears, or wait for a more in depth review.

 The Pico Slim is a fantastic portable for the size. I posted elsewhere that it's only 1/2" longer than my miniature iBasso T3, well above it in sound quality, and half as thick as the Protector. For a while I had stopped taking a portable amp with me for an iPod because I wanted something small enough to fit in my pants pocket when velcro'd or stacked with a Nano, iPhone or iMod. I ended up only looking at portable amps with USB built-in because the thicker amps available served me better being used with my Macbook Pro.

 The thin Fiio E5 and iBasso T4 were not an improvement over the iPod, except in warming up the sound signature and giving more power - but not really hi-fi sounding as far as detail and soundstage. The T3 improved on that in terms of detail and transparency, and it could sound better than the iPhone 3GS headphone out, so I started carrying an amp again. 

 But I kept wishing for something that size that could match the P-51 (which is fatter like Protector). The Pico Slim is all that and more, based on the demo loaner unit I have here. It's a perfect match with my ES3X which can sound slightly aggressive paired with the P-51, and it gives a boost in the bass to them and my JH13Pro.

 I'll be using Pico Slim as a portable with an iPod every where I go now, and Protector will be more likely to stay with my Macbook Pro using Pico DAC or DACport for source (at home or traveling). I see them filling two different needs for me. I am using the Protector A LOT with my HD600 and Macbook, rediscovering how much I still like them - I've missed using balanced HD600 since the PSU on my Sq Wave XL went bad, and then when my Sigma 22 PSU had a different issue that was causing problems.

 Back to the amps in question: The Protector is slightly "harder or aggressive" sounding in the upper mids and lower treble like the P-51 Mustang, but also improved. The Pico Slim is slightly smoother in those upper registers and more refined, but has a upper bass hump instead which seems to resonate a tiny bit in my ears with the JH13pro. So, with the JH13Pro the Slim is a little more neutral in the upper mids and treble and the Protector is more neutral in the upper bass and lower mids. Switching to the Westone ES3X, which are what I used to audition the Slim at CanJam 09, I fell in love all over again. _

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blutarsky, Sherwood and I did a mini-meet Saturday to listen to our custom IEM on the Pico Slim and Protector. Blutarsky owns the ES3X and Sherwood has JH13Pro, while I own both. Remember, the ES3X are a more forward and revealing IEM, and JH13Pro are a more laid back IEM with a little bump in the bass We all tried each amp with stock cable and with a 125 hour TWag cable. We used a single ended TWag adapter with both amps, and also tried them balanced with Protector.

 Blutarsky thought the ES3X had a little better synergy with the Pico Slim because the mids and treble are smoother and not too forward while the bass is very strong (paraphrasing). Sherwood seemed to feel the Protector had a little better synergy with the JH13Pro because it filled in the mids and didn't bump the bass too much like the Pico Slim. I agreed with both of them, and it's interesting that they didn't read my post above where those were the same things I noticed when I compared them. 

 Interestingly, my bass heavy UE11Pro are not excessively bassy with Slim or Protector, as the amps seem to improve bass control so that it doesn't sound sloppy. Mind you, I can listen to any of these amps with any of my IEM and enjoy them; but many of us will have different preferences for which amp we grab first depending on their synergy with the IEM we own._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So was the impression the same with the Protector in single ended and balanced?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm including my previous comments for continuity and so I can link in my public profile to this one post that will have all my impressions in one spot, without making a new thread:

 SE vs balanced didn't affect the synergy with the various IEM. I did feel the balanced mode was a little wider and deeper soundstage than SE mode, while Blutarsky agreed he felt the differences were not huge. I don't recall exactly what Sherwood said in that regard. 

 With HD600 the Protector balanced mode is noticeably better than single ended, and the synergy with HD600 is fantastic. The Slim struggled more to drive the HD600, but it did respectably well with the HD800 - the frequency response of the HD800 on the Slim was a little nicer than Protector with W-A cable, but not nearly as powerful as the Protector. With HD800 in balanced mode the Protector was slightly bright with my Warren Audio cable but powerful enough - I haven't had time to try the HD800 with stock cable and 4-pin XLR with balanced Protector yet._

 

I needed to re-write my most recent comments above, but wanted to save the original post above to show that I am not changing anything or back-peddling, but mearly clarifying what I meant to say:

 The impressions were not the same using balanced vs single ended, and we listening to the Protector both ways. Balanced was better. But, SE vs balanced didn't affect the synergy with the various IEM. To me, the synergy is how well the frequency response characteristics of the amp and IEM mate with each other. The ES3X sound best on an amp that is a little more laid back in the mids as they have a bump or plateau in the 2K - 8K range and roll off some after that; and the JH13Pro sound best with an amp that is a little more energetic in the mids, as these IEM are a little less forward in the 1K - 5K range than the ES3X (fortunately the 6K peak is short and not very audible). I've always called the ES3X an HD800 in an IEM with it's more prominent and crisp mids, while I've said the JH13Pro are more like an O2 Mk1 in an IEM, with the bass a little more more prominent than it's mids.

 However, I did feel the Protector's balanced mode gave all the IEM a little wider and deeper soundstage than SE mode; and while Blutarsky agreed with that, he felt the differences were not as huge as I thought they were. I don't recall exactly what Sherwood said in that regard. It's generally accepted that IEM have more headstage and less soundstage than full size headphones, because the pinna of the ear is not involved in imaging and so HRTF are out the window. I think that it's much easier to hear the benefits of using balanced mode with full size phones than with IEM; but the fact that the soundstage opens up and becomes wider, deeper and more transparent at all when switching from single ended to balanced with an IEM is more significant than I may have made it out to be. It shows that the amp's channel separation and micro-detail is improved in balanced mode; so that cues involved in air, ambience and space are improved, despite using IEM that only present the sound deeply in the ear canal.

 With HD600 the Protector balanced mode is noticeably better than single ended, and the synergy with HD600 is fantastic. The Slim struggled more to drive the HD600 in terms of power, but Justin has made it clear that it is designed primarily with IEM in mind. The Slim did respectably well with the HD800 in terms of synergy, where the frequency response of the HD800 with Warren Audio cable on the Slim was a little nicer than Protector, but it was not nearly as powerful as the Protector. The Slim was mostly good for quiet to medium volume levels, where its frequency response matches the HD800/WA cable in a pleasant and enjoyable way at low to medium volumes. I would still take the HD800 balanced with Protector over single ended off the Slim, because of the improved soundstage, imaging and power. 

 It needs to be said that in my Warren-Aduio (AKA Fidelity-Audio) HD800 cable review I noted that the aftermarket cable increased the detail and treble levels of the HD800. This was easy to tune a full size tube amp to match it, but a solid state amp's state of tune is fixed and you can only tune it with the source and cables. I've always maintained that like to use a warm DAC and tubes with my HD800. Even with as much as I have gushed about my Nuforce HDP with HD600 and HE-5, it doesn't perform as well with my HD800 as my WA6 or ZDT (nor does my Amphora). So it's no surprise that with HD800/WA cable in balanced mode that the Protector was slightly bright - I haven't had time to try the HD800 with stock cable and 4-pin XLR with balanced Protector yet, but this should sound less bright. 

 Last night I did try the warmer sounding uDAC as source to the Protector/HD800/WA cable, and this was a better mach, just by changing my source. In another review I've noted that the uDAC is a better DAC via RCA outputs than it is a headphone amp; and I found that the uDAC RCA out was a nice match for the eXStatA electrostatic amp and SR-Lambda, HE-60 or Jade. Now I can add the Protector/HD800/WA cable to the list of amps that do the uDAC justice. I've been using the Protector with different portable sources like DACport, Pico DAC, and iBasso D4 DAC, until last night when I added the uDAC. At this point, I do plan to try the Protector with a desktop DAC like my Apogee mini-DAC, Nuforce HDP, PS Audio Digital Link III and PS Audio Perfectwave DAC. I'd like to see how well the Protector scales up with IEM and full size phones with a desktop source. With HD800/WA cable I suspect the DLIII and PWD will be the best match, but we'll see.

 I know I will get more questions about Protector vs the Pico Slim here, but I wont be able to try the Slim further with these sources because the input jack broke and I have to send it back to Justin today. In the 4-5 months that it's been sent around the country as a demo amp it's probably seen a lifetime of plug insertions and removals, and it may have been accidentally abused as well. Some plugs really grab and hang onto the jack's contact springs, and my ALO jumbo cryo silver x iMod LOD may have been the culprit since I can barely plug it in and remove it from the Protector as well. I don't think this will be an issue for people who buy one, but I'm sorry I wont be able to provide more comparisons.


----------



## shaggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would certainly be an interesting comparison which I would love to read or even try, although I do prefer the knob potentiometer on the pico much better than the arrow's dial from what I've seen. I also liked the TTVJ’s sound performance & size, but think the big difference to me was in their potentiometers and size, as you know I went with the pico but I think you can’t go wrong with either of these 3._

 

I agree, it would definitely be an interesting comparison. I'm looking to take the dive into the world of portable amplification, so from what I read I've narrowed it down to either the Arrow or the Pico Slim, one of which I will pair with my Ultrasone Pro 750 and maybe some JH customs a few years down the road. There is that $150 difference, however, so I'm eagerly awaiting some comparisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . .and so far I prefer the arrow for size, to go along with my ipod classic


----------



## shigzeo

How sexy are those amps, how sexy!?


----------



## NaturalMusic

I realize that the form factors are totally different, but how would you compare the sound quality of the Slim to the RSA Predator? 

 Also, has any one compared the sound quality of the Pico Slim to the Pico USB/AMP?


----------



## sbank

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shaggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ or the Pico Slim, one of which I will pair with my Ultrasone Pro 750 and maybe some JH customs a few years down the road._

 


 Has anyone heard the Slim with the Ultrasone Pro 750, the Denon AH-2000, or any other comparably priced closed cans? I am thinking of pairing the Slim with something along these lines rather than IEM. Is that a reasonable plan or should I stick with IEMs? Open back headphones aren't an option for me. 

 FWIW, total HP newbie here, my only experience is with ER6i straight into my Ipod. Thanks.


----------



## Djo77

Quote: 





sbank said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shaggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  I want to know this too. This amp should be able to drive low impendance head phones as well right? Has anyone tested it with any full sized headphones (preferably low impendance) ?


----------



## ranjanis

I've heard that one of the main strengths of the Pico Slim is its ability to eliminate the hiss, but I haven't tried the product out yet myself.


----------



## LostMySelf

Just ordered one =D


----------

